# Pole mounting 5 LNB dish to roof



## ycoidi2000 (May 30, 2005)

I would like to move up to HD, but the only place I can put the dish is on my roof above a 6 foot pole (the current location of my 3 lnb dish). I've heard conflicting stories that you can't do that due to the dish's mass. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I really would like to go HD...too bad I live in a forest!

Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The Slimline 5LNB dish (AU9) is supposed to be lighter.


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

The AU9 or AT9 requires a 2 inch outer diameter pipe your current pipe is 1 58" I believe so the mast will not fit. You could try to fatten your pipe to make it close to 2" maybe using pvc to step it up but I have not seen any special pipe.... but as it stand your pipe is too thin.


----------



## ycoidi2000 (May 30, 2005)

jhillestad said:


> The AU9 or AT9 requires a 2 inch outer diameter pipe your current pipe is 1 58" I believe so the mast will not fit. You could try to fatten your pipe to make it close to 2" maybe using pvc to step it up but I have not seen any special pipe.... but as it stand your pipe is too thin.


Not having been up there in 6 years (!), I would hope the stand could accommodate a 2" pipe (Home Depot?). Do you think the stand could handle the larger pipe and a 25 pound dish?


----------



## SonicRanger001 (Nov 5, 2005)

Mounted my 5-LNB just the other day, it seems SO HUGE and heavy at first but once you get it secured its not that big a deal. There is an ancient antenna protruding above my roofline on my house, this thing must be from when TV was INVENTED, it look so fragile yet its still up there. Unless you live in an area of substantially HIGH winds for days at a time I wouldn't worry about a thing. Do whatever you need to do to get it to fit.

IMO I would replace the entire pole/pipe though, I wouldn't just use a "spacer" to get the 5-LNB to fit over your smaller diameter pole. Its a little more work but in the long run worth it!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

So what does the 3 lnb weigh?


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

Here get 1 of these it worked great for me http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY1101


----------



## okoaomo (Apr 13, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> So what does the 3 lnb weigh?


Slimline:  Weight: 25 lbs (including J-mount mast, dish surface, LNBs, arm and pole attachment)

Triple LNB:  Weight: 9.73 lb. (4.4 kg) (including Universal Mount)


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

I didn't want to drill new holes on my siding so I went to Autozone and bought a exhaust pipe reducer and jbweld epoxy. Applied epoxy to the outside of the existing pole and the inside of the reducer and slipped them together. Works like a charm. It's much cheaper than the pipe adaptor mentioned above.


----------



## ycoidi2000 (May 30, 2005)

I can't believe it's been over a year since I started this thread!

Well...I finally bought that HDTV and now am serious about mounting the dish on the roof (for real!). I wonder if anyone has had success in doing this over the past year. 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Use this: http://www.rstcenterprises.com/our_products/commdeck.phtml

And these: http://www.rstcenterprises.com/our_products/strutclip.phtml


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

I had a similar issue with my dish.

Go to Home Depot. They sell 1-foot sections of standard, 1.5" white PVC pipe -- the kind used for washroom basin drains -- for about $2.00. 

Cut off a five-inch chunk of it. Then, cut the five-inch piece longitudinally (down its long axis). You can do all of this with a standard hacksaw in about 10 minutes.

Take down your old dish. Slip the homemade adapter you just built over the top of your existing pole. Now slide the new Slimline dish on top of that. Works like a charm! 

You will want to use at least one of the monopoles that came with your new dish to firm up the installation and give it some wind resistance, because the wind loading will be much more siginficant on this bigger, heavier dish. I did this in my case (one monopole), and the dish recently survived a day with 60-mph wind gusts with no performance problems at all. 

Hope this helps.


----------

